
Son of Federal Judge overseeing Deutsche Bank lawsuits killed in NJ shooting - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jul/20/daniel-anderl-son-of-us-federal-judge-esther-salas-killed-after-answering-door-to-gunman
======
gguevaraa
ZeroHedge coverage has been pretty good[0]. Apparently, the suspect who was
dressed as a FedEx employee was "an attorney who had a case before Judge Salas
in 2015". Authorities are also not commenting on whether this had anything to
do with the Deutsche Bank/Epstein case.

Still think it's too early to draw any meaningful conclusions but given how
she was given the Deutsche Bank lawsuit only recently[1] and how the suspect
conveniently offed himself, it's hard not to speculate. Guess we'll just have
to wait and see what investigators find.

[0]: [https://www.zerohedge.com/political/gunman-kills-son-
federal...](https://www.zerohedge.com/political/gunman-kills-son-federal-
judge-recently-assigned-epstein-case) [1]: [https://nypost.com/2020/07/20/nj-
judge-esther-salas-took-on-...](https://nypost.com/2020/07/20/nj-judge-esther-
salas-took-on-epstein-case-days-before-shooting/)

------
easterncalculus
And was dressed as a FedEx employee... I think that's an important detail.
Pretty brazen.

Oh, and the suspect supposedly shot himself. Convenient.

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/19/us/federal-judge-esther-
salas...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/19/us/federal-judge-esther-salas-
shooting-investigation/index.html)

~~~
graeme
Was a NYC attorney. Given that, and the death of the attorney, this seems more
likely to be some sort of personal issue rather than a sinister political
intimidation job.

(Meaning the attorney knew the judge and went mad based on some sort of
perceived slight)

------
markus_zhang
looks like dark politics playing here...

~~~
ardy42
> looks like dark politics playing here...

It's really too early to tell, especially after a lot of the early speculation
about how the Fahim Saleh murder was a professional hit was totally wrong (it
was his assistant, who had been caught embezzling money). Maybe the judge was
killed by some no-name small businessman who was ruined in a tax evasion case
she tried, whose mind went to a really dark place, ending in a murder-suicide.
None of us know anything.

~~~
ta17711771
Maybe this guy just sucks at lifting weights: [https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/2016/jun/24/barbell-acci...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-
news/2016/jun/24/barbell-accident-kills-former-un-leader-accused-of-
corruption)

~~~
ardy42
> Maybe this guy just sucks at lifting weights

Are you impliying that he was murdered, or committed suicide?

I think it's totally plausible he died in a weightlifting accident (spotters
are thing for a reason [1]). Accidents of _all_ kinds happen frequently, so
logically an accident of _some_ kind will occasionally happen to someone
involved in a corruption case.

[1] "When the chest and upper-extremity muscles fatigue, there is the risk of
the barbell and weights coming to rest on the neck or chest of the lifter.
Once this happens, the person may suffer fatal traumatic asphyxia, either due
to compression of the airway, neck vasculature, or chest muscles of
respiration."
([https://www.ncjrs.gov/App/Publications/abstract.aspx?ID=2401...](https://www.ncjrs.gov/App/Publications/abstract.aspx?ID=240194))

